# Pork back ribs: what did I do wrong



## Skylar (Jul 14, 2013)

I just tried to BBQ some pork back ribs with my gas BBQ. I also used some apple wood chips for some smoke flavour. I  soaked the ribs in apple juice for about 4 hours and then lit one of the burners to bring the BBQ to about 250 degrees F. I put the ribs over the unlit burners and cooked at this low temp for about 3 hours ( squirting apple juice on the ribs every 30 minutes). After 3 hours, I basted the ribs with margarine and let it cook/smoke for about another 30 minutes. I then basted honey on it and left for another 30 minutes - at the end I put BBQ sauce on it and left it for about 40 minutes. The ribs tasted good but were tough (not falling off the bone as the recipe said they should have. Any advice on where I went wring?


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 14, 2013)

Without seeing them you probably over or under cooked them. Foiling while not necessary will also help with tender ribs. Cook your ribs by feel not time also. Take a toothpick, temp probe, or skewer and poke your ribs between the bones. If it goes in with little to no resistance your ribs are done.


----------



## dledmo (Jul 14, 2013)

Foiling them is recommended, 3 hours on the heat then 2 foiled on the heat then 1 resting.  Back on the grill/smoker to be finished with sauce.  I'm sure there will be other members who know of this method.  There was another recent thread where this technique was brought up.  
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes welcome to The Forum. I do my ribs using D's method 3, 2, 1 and what V said is the best way to check that they are done, when a toothpick slides through like a hot knife through butter they are done.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like your getting some good advice here. Would skip the soaking and spraying. Only possible application for apple juice as it pertains to ribs is mix about a cup with 3 heaping Tablespoons of brown sugar as the moistening liquid when and if they get wrapped in the typical 3-2-1 strategy. That be per rack. Soaking and squirting with cold apple juice slows down or stops the cooking..washes of the spices and bark..lets your heat out from fanning the lid and all kinds of bad stuff like that.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have always spritzed my ribs, and nothing has ever come off them V. I guess it really does very with the pressure you use when spritzing. I normally mist over the top of them. But yes I agree with all the rest, it is a vast knowledge base for the beginner.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2013)

Foil them next time, skip all the spritzing and crap. 3-2-1


----------



## boozer (Aug 1, 2013)

At the risk of looking like an ass, throwing in my 2 cents on my third post, it sounds like they were undercooked. What temp were they at the end? I cook mine to 195* or so, but I can't even figure out how to post pics here, so....grain of salt and all that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 1, 2013)

No temp on ribs. They should bend but not break when you pick them up in the middle.


----------



## boozer (Aug 1, 2013)

I respectfully disagree.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 2, 2013)

Me too. I reach in and pull two adjacent middle bones apart. It they try to break loose fairly easy they are done. It it takes a struggle they aint ready yet. There ya go.


----------



## Uncle Al (Aug 8, 2013)

I think 6 hours, with 2 being in foil, is a bit much for back ribs. Spares yes, but back ribs no.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 8, 2013)

Same here..those times can vary a bunch from even amongst different racks of spares..not even counting loin backs. I vote for the same method to determine doneness for both models. Now I gave up on the 3-2-1 thing quite a while back. I cook them as I was taught..which is meat side down and do not mess with them till they pass the pullapart test..do not flip and do not spill the juice which accumulates on the convcave bone side. Wrap and throw in the insulated hot box for at least an hour..two is better. They come out just right each time. I normally  throw them back on the fire and give them "one" application of a spicy sweet glaze..also dust them off with a little more rub. Those are home eating ribs. Not cookoff ribs.


----------



## MI Smoke (Aug 10, 2013)

My 2 cents-
U under cooked them. I also like to cook baby backs a little hotter @275 deg.


Boozer- U don't ever hear of many people temping ribs.
I'd be interested in seeing some pics, and description 
of the process u use for ribs. And the reasons why u like to do 
them that way.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 10, 2013)

I have heard of folks sticking ribs with Thermopens. That might work to enable an accurate reading. Its pointless to try and measure with a WW instant read. Not enough meat involved to give it a place to work. Now what is the secret target temp we are looking for?  Whatever the figure be it best allow the bones to pull apart easy. Which then brings us back to square one.


----------



## MI Smoke (Aug 10, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I have heard of folks sticking ribs with Thermopens. That might work to enable an accurate reading. Its pointless to try and measure with a WW instant read. Not enough meat involved to give it a place to work. Now what is the secret target temp we are looking for? Whatever the figure be it best allow the bones to pull apart easy. Which then brings us back to square one.


 
WW instant read?  I know what a instant read is, but what's the WW?
I'd be interested in hearing why he likes temping them. I figure it would be another tool the throw in the box ,
always lookin for a better way to skin a cat


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 11, 2013)

MI Smoke said:


> WW instant read?  I know what a instant read is, but what's the WW?
> I'd be interested in hearing why he likes temping them. I figure it would be another tool the throw in the box ,
> always lookin for a better way to skin a cat



Wally World aka Wal Mart.

If you don't have a Thermapen it is well worth the about $100.


----------



## boozer (Aug 11, 2013)

I decided to trim up and do a st. louis rack today. I started it at maybe 1 or 2:00 pm. I didn't really pay attention to time, because it's sunday, pre-season football, and I only care about temp


----------



## boozer (Aug 11, 2013)

At *165 It's time to wrap.


----------



## boozer (Aug 11, 2013)

At *195 it's time to rest. I really hope these are good, otherwise I will be eating my words as a side. You will notice that this is just a regular cheap thermometer, I make sure it doesn't touch a bone or poke through.


----------



## boozer (Aug 11, 2013)

I guess these will do.


----------



## boozer (Aug 11, 2013)

MI Smoke said:


> My 2 cents-
> U under cooked them. I also like to cook baby backs a little hotter @275 deg.
> 
> 
> ...


MI, I had to stop eating for, like 15 seconds to take these last pics, just for you!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Aug 12, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Looks like your getting some good advice here. Would skip the soaking and spraying. Only possible application for apple juice as it pertains to ribs is mix about a cup with 3 heaping Tablespoons of brown sugar as the moistening liquid when and if they get wrapped in the typical 3-2-1 strategy. That be per rack. Soaking and squirting with cold apple juice slows down or stops the cooking..washes of the spices and bark..lets your heat out from fanning the lid and all kinds of bad stuff like that.


 Yeah what he and most of the others said (on the first page), except that I'll modify the 3-2-1 to about 2.5-1-1 since I overcook mine using 3-2-1, but whatever works best.  You'll need to experiment to find what works for you.

I've never cooked to temperature with ribs,  Takes too long to find a place to stick the probe with all the bones and fat-pockets.  Nick's method works bestest.  Pick up the ribs by the center and let the ends hang down.  When the ribs bend well and the meat begins to crack they're done.  If the rack splits, they're too done and if they go much longer, the bones will fall out of the rack.


----------



## Pigs (Aug 12, 2013)

3-2-1 works for me. I go along with Nick on this one too.

Chris


----------



## MI Smoke (Aug 12, 2013)

boozer said:


> MI, I had to stop eating for, like 15 seconds to take these last pics, just for you!


 
Thanks for taken the time


----------



## MI Smoke (Aug 12, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> Wally World aka Wal Mart.
> 
> If you don't have a Thermapen it is well worth the about $100.


 
Got me a thermapen .
By another tool I meant cooking method


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 12, 2013)

There is some wild and crazy folks who have showed up on here lately. I will give a hundred bucks for a Thermapen? When Mr. Sig is hot and empty.


----------



## boozer (Aug 12, 2013)

Really, I'm the only one who temps ribs huh? Well, I'm going to keep doing it, I've been doing that way for years and it works for me. I thought lots of people did it, didn't realize I was giving away my big secret! From now on, If anyone asks how long I cook my ribs, I will just say "Until they're done." hah!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 13, 2013)

boozer said:


> Really, I'm the only one who temps ribs huh? Well, I'm going to keep doing it, I've been doing that way for years and it works for me. I thought lots of people did it, didn't realize I was giving away my big secret! From now on, If anyone asks how long I cook my ribs, I will just say "Until they're done." hah!



It's like the hokie pokie, That's what it's all about!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 14, 2013)

Some of these folks seem to be shaking the personal appendage in the imaginary circle huh?


----------

